# building rolling stock



## bcbrit (Sep 21, 2011)

First of all many thanks to all who gave me suggestions regarding DCC for my soon to arrive Mallet. I have decided to go with Battery power with NCE control and QSI sound ( when it comes out). 
In the meantime I am looking into building some rolling stock either kit or scratch built but I haven't had any luck finding information on either for this scale. I am starting to wonder how odd looking would either 1:32, 1:24 or even 10mm scales be in relation to 1:29. I am sure the purists among you are saying "whats wrong with this guy" but for me I just want to play with trains, after all percentage wise it is less than 5% difference.
So any information regarding kits or plans would be much appreciated, opinions too.
Colin


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that it all depends upon the era that you are modelling. I have a USAt B&O boxcar (R19086A) that I use as a battery car behind my mallet. It has the footprint of a 1:24 narrow gauge box car, but it compares closely, in size, with 1:32 box cars. It is a little wider and a little higher, but in that era there was a lot of variation in the cars. The only kits I know of are in 1:24 and 1:20.3. I do not know of any in 1:29 and 1:32.

Here is a picture of my Mallet 1:29 with my 1:24 box car pulling 1:29(?) LGB ore cars.










It all depends upon how detail oriented you are. Remember it is your railroad and if it looks good to you, that is all that matters. 


Here is a close up of the Mallet and the battery car.










Chuck


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Chuck...not to hijack the thread, but I've gotta know: did you dig all those post holes yourself? 
Steve


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve:

It's not my layout, it is Dr. Rivet's. It was made for live steam running. If you go to the live steam forum, there are two recent threads with pictures and movies from his Narrow Gauge steam up last weekend.

My contribution to his steam ups is to clean the track deck and check the rail joiners. 


Chuck


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I model both 1/29 and 1:20.3. 

I use scale rulers and scale cards from this company. 

http://thescalecard.com/ 

I have had excellent results scratch building both rolling stock and buildings using their products to measure. The scale cards stay in my wallet to measure figures when I am out shopping.


----------



## bcbrit (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Chuck, they don't look bad together. Can you tell me where you have seen 1:24 Kits, the only ones I can find are 1:20. 
Bob, that is a very usefull gadget, thanks for the link. My problem is finding kits or drawings. Where do you go for drawings? 
Thanks for the replys 
Colin


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Colin:

Northeast Narrow Gauge in Wiscasset, Maine has (had) kits in 1:24 and 1:20.5. I have built their wedge snow plow, caboose, and combine. They are 1:24. 

Northeast Narrow Gauge 

Here are some pictures of their kits that I have made.

Caboose and combine are one train in front.











Wedge snow plow.





















Bachmann also has 1:22.5/ 1:24 kits.

Chuck


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I have used many magazines for my sources. Model Railroader has been a good source even though they are mostly HO. I have also used my 1940's Carbuilders Cyclopedia. I am presently "Scaling Up" a Caboose/Combine from Malloery Hope Ferrell's Southern Pacific Narrow Guage book. His drawings are HO, but they can be converted using the "Scale Rule".


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

GR Used to publish lots of plans of different cars in 1:24 and 1:20 scale. I think you can still order some of them from their web site. Bachmann and Aristo both tried selling 'kits', but with the boxing up being the same as a completed car they just were not making any money on them. You see the Bachmann kits on ebay occasionally. I've only seen the Aristo kits once, those were stock cars. If you have some tools, it's pretty easy to make your own. Many on this forum have, from wood/plastic/metal. Trucks/wheels/couplers are readily available.


----------

